
CNN Settles Defamation Lawsuit with Covington Student Nicholas Sandmann - nailer
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/cnn-settles-defamation-lawsuit-covington-211655456.html
======
throwGuardian
The absolute worst part of "journalism" today, is how these organizations have
a slush fund and insurance for cases where they're caught lying and destroying
lives - never mind actually doing the job of verifying a story, they've just
de-risked not verifying it. It is all factored into the risk-model of their
operations.

For anyone following this, Elizabeth Warren got off without consequence for
amplifying these smears because: "claims against them (congress men/women) are
barred by sovereign immunity under the Federal Tort Claims Act” [1]

So - in the US, as long as you're a serving member of congress, you can unload
on a private citizen with zero consequence.

[1]: [https://www.huffpost.com/entry/judge-dismisses-covington-
ken...](https://www.huffpost.com/entry/judge-dismisses-covington-kentucky-
students_n_5dc20b5ae4b08b735d61b8fc)

~~~
keanzu
The risk model that Gawker was using apparently didn't account for Peter Thiel
- who destroyed them.

[https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/how-peter-thiel-
destroyed...](https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/how-peter-thiel-destroyed-
gawker-with-a-little-help-from-hulk-hogan-zs85dpzvl)

